# Short(er) Converter??



## chriselle (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for a shorter converter (pump) than the usual ones that come with the FP kits?  I have a customer that wants a closed end Baron but a shorter body.  Cartridges are a possibility I guess but I'd prefer a converter.

         Thanks,

             Chris


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris, IIRC Lou has a shorter pump that was made for the short body of the Little Havana, if he's out I can send you one... Roy


----------



## chriselle (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey thanks Roy.  Ya, I thought I saw these quite a while back on Lou's site but I don't see them now. I'll contact Lou as I'd like to get a bunch of these.  Thank you forthe offer...I'll keep in touch...:wink:

   Cheers,  Chris


----------



## BigShed (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't know how short you want them, but I have on occasion cut the standard ones shorter. Just cut a bit off the black turning thingamajig thingy:biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 30, 2010)

Chris, is this what you are looking for?

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------

